# Good Buy Grizzly G0899



## SATXmarine1 (Mar 19, 2008)

I am a fan of Grizzly products, most are great for the serious hobbyists or better, you do have to settle sometimes with some minor annoyances (Agustin roving knife). But all in all it's a great product line, I have a 14 inch bandsaw, a few nail guns, and a friend has a sander, all perform well.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## ljislink (Aug 22, 2021)

> I am a fan of Grizzly products, most are great for the serious hobbyists or better, you do have to settle sometimes with some minor annoyances (Agustin roving knife). But all in all it's a great product line, I have a 14 inch bandsaw, a few nail guns, and a friend has a sander, all perform well.
> 
> Thanks for the review.
> 
> - James Frederick


IMO, you get what you for. And for $1550.00 your not getting a 3K-4K cabinet saw & I think people expect too much from these lower priced "hybirds" . 
With that said I'm very pleased with G0899 it's well worth the money a nice fence and very accurate cuts & plenty of power for my needs. A great value for the money compared to what else there is on the market. 
Just an FYI Grizzly doesn't make a thin kerf riving knife for this saw I ended up buying a TK knife from Harvey and with slight mod to the Harvey knife it works great.


----------

